
Comcast dismantles Net Neutrality with back door tactic - ftrflyr
http://fortune.com/2016/10/07/comcast-internet-data-caps/
======
jshevek
As long as all data sources are treated equally, I don't see a 'net
neutrality' issue with caps. I'm happy to be shown to be wrong, here.

If you combine caps with special treatment for data sources (ie, they don't
count against your capped data) that's another issue.

